# Fun with Vintage, Royale & Supernatural...and Jon



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Well last week I was lucky enough to take advantage of Epoch's hospitality, uber-garage and beer, not to mention delving into wax heaven 

This is purely a self-indulgent post to thank Jon, and also because I got play with Vintage, Royale and Supernatural on the car :thumb: I've never had the chance to mess around with these £££ products before, although am lucky enough to have some Supernatural already, so this was a great way to spend an evening. Helped along with Chinese, beer and cups of warming tea from Mrs Epoch to keep out the winter storms we also got to play in the ultimate man-cave that is his garage 

So, by the time I got to his place after we had been testing out hot water PW's, it was absolutely teeming down with rain and totally dark, so we washed only the front half of the car in the rain, with Dodo BTBM and pulled it inside the garage to dry... Although only a single garage the space is superb and makes working on a typical sized car very easy. It was also warmer and probably better equipped than my house :doublesho:










While we gathered food, the car dried in the heated and dehumidified garage. When we got back the panels were warm to the touch and just ready for a deep clean...

Jon had borrowed a Flex 3401 so we used that with some CG Virtuabond, to deep clean the wings and bonnet of multiple layers of Zaino...










This is a great machine, with a real quality feel and was lovely to use, with none of the vibration of the UDM/PC but all the ease of use.

That left a very clean and slick feeling surface with a lovely gloss...










Then the hard part was choosing what to use 

First choice for me HAD to be Vintage on 50% of the bonnet and N/S wing, and with Jon's expert guidance I made a great job of slapping it on much too thick and wasnt able to get any cool looking finger swipe patterns in the wax at all :lol: Its a superb product for hand application, and melts into your skin with a little heat, and that helps you really pull it a long way across the paint - IF you know what you're doing of course, unlike me 





































Then Jon kindly passed me some Royale and the next 25% of the bonnet was treated to this. Interestingly this didnt seem quite as nice and easy to use, and required a bit more work than Vintage.

Finally we decided that Supernatural V2 (crunchy edition) ought to be the 3rd product, so on went that by hand as well...










The O/S wing received the new trial Victoria wax which as also very nice and easy to use, with a very pleasant smell and hard texture. No pics as that side was a bit dark and the flash pics were pretty poor 

We then let them sit a good while while Jon outlined his plans for world domination and the slightly more challenging task of finishing all the details in his garage, and then all were buffed off. Again Royale was a little harder work than Vintage and Supernatural.

So, after being shown how to do a very thin 2nd layer of Vintage with a foam pad, we buffed everything (except for me who forgot to buff half of the Victoria wax on the wing :wall, gave it a final wipe and stood back to enjoy the results...

Vintage


















L 25% = Supernatural
C 25% = Royale
R 50% = Vintage

Love the ghostly reflections of Jon's garage ceiling - looks like a strange PS picture to me...









then put came a water spray on the Vintage...




























Today the car had a good wash and I have to say that the finish from all the products is superb. I hosed and rinsed the bonnet over and over again, but couldnt see any significant difference on the way the 3 waxes dealt with the water, with Supernatural the equal of the £££ waxes here. I'm no good at analytical testing but will try and keep the bonnet as it is to see how they last. The Vintage side did get a 2nd thin layer so has a big advantage I guess, but we'll see what happens. I gave them a quick buff with CK Quikshine after washing as I havent found that to really leave much behind except a slight improvement in slickness and all were looking superb again today.

Thanks Jon :thumb: for a great evening and a chance to play with your collection for the evening.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Great read and interesting results guys 

Jon, is Detailing Central finally complete?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Your more than welcome mate, it was a good laugh :thumb:

Been out with the Flex again today on the father in laws car (part of his Bday present) for a layer of Carlack AIO with a SFX 2 Pad, the Colly 915 by hand (only one layer as we were at the inlaws for tea and i didn't want to be late ). 

Loving the Flex at the moment, as you say feels so much better to use for a whole car than a PC etc.

My money's on that you can't leave the waxes until they fail


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

MMmmm interesting..Loving the reflections! Cheers Guys


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Great read and interesting results guys
> 
> Jon, is Detailing Central finally complete?


That would be the *Supernatural Centre for Excellence*, and no it's not finished yet.

A slight issue cropped up today when i fitted a few more lights and the door won't open with them in place, I may have to rethink this one :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Maybe fit the lights to the walls, just onder the door runners?

The reflections on the Saab bonnet are superb:doublesho


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Maybe fit the lights to the walls, just onder the door runners?
> 
> The reflections on the Saab bonnet are superb:doublesho


One row is going on the angle to light the sides, and there was to be two rows down the centre. It will fit just but there is about 5mil in it as the door goes up and over and i just think it might be too tight.

I shall be bringing the ceiling structure down to re think this shortly


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> That would be the *Supernatural Centre for Excellence*, and no it's not finished yet.
> 
> A slight issue cropped up today when i fitted a few more lights and the door won't open with them in place, I may have to rethink this one :lol:


:lol:

numpty


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice to see you had a great time trying out yet more waxes Damon 

You forgot to take out a number plate, the one reflected in the cabinet  2nd pic....

Come on Jon get the garage finished old chap.... we need an open day someday soon


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> :lol:
> 
> numpty


Nah classic mistake with buying some lighting that was cheap and was thicker than my original planned lighting.

That will teach me!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Damon very nice thread u jammy git!! Im gonna have to swindle an invite over to see this garage looks like a good night was had!!!! (hint hint Jon!!!)))))


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Nice to see you had a great time trying out yet more waxes Damon
> 
> You forgot to take out a number plate, the one reflected in the cabinet  2nd pic....
> 
> Come on Jon get the garage finished old chap.... we need an open day someday soon


cheers - just done it 

been a while since I used a wax TBH, but Jon reinvigorated my wax habit. Think RBOE might be on the agenda next year...


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

best reflection i've seen on a silver car. ever.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I think I talked you into this Thread Damon! :lol: Thanks for posting! :thumb:

Wow, the EDC (Epoch Detailing Centre :lol is looking great and it sounds like you two had a fab time playing with all those lovely waxes! 

Just try and NOT top them up with any more QD's Damon and we'll see which one lasts the longest! Somehow I don't think you'll manage though! 

Thanks again,

Alan W

If you've got the Z wax bug Damon and fancy a dabble with another one of their premium waxes keep an eye on the For Sale Forum later in the week.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Come on Jon get the garage finished old chap.... we need an open day someday soon


You can't rush these things mate, I spent two hours putting up lighting this morning and then 30 mins taking it all down again. Time well spent as I may have invented some new swear words 

Lighting was always going to be the problem, i've had a few tem p rigs up trying to work out the best options and it's a little tricky and a mind field of compromises and cash.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Think RBOE might be on the agenda next year...


Of course that and RBJE :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Alan W said:


> I think I talked you into this Thread Damon! :lol: Thanks for posting! :thumb:
> 
> Wow, the EDC (Epoch Detailing Centre :lol is looking great and it sounds like you two had a fab time playing with all those lovely waxes!
> 
> ...


thanks Alan - I just sold my Z waxes (Titanium & Glasur) as they just werent getting any use. Part of me wishes I held onto Glasur, but I'm not short of stuff to use instead  Right now I'm in a bit of flux - re-examining my detailing approach TBH. Will be selling loads more stuff for sure...

I could do with a QD for drying time, but maybe L-T is the least likely to interfere with durability? What do you think?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I could do with a QD for drying time, but maybe L-T is the least likely to interfere with durability? What do you think?


Nah LT has silicates in and buggers you drying towels, Autosmart Reglaze is where it's at 

No silicone and doesn't last too long 

I can demo this next time you are up if you would like :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> You can't rush these things mate, I spent two hours putting up lighting this morning and then 30 mins taking it all down again. Time well spent as I may have invented some new swear words
> 
> Lighting was always going to be the problem, i've had a few tem p rigs up trying to work out the best options and it's a little tricky and a mind field of compromises and cash.


remember the Dulux reflective paint for the walls - twice as reflective as standard white. Ideal for spaces where you want max light etc


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Nah LT has silicates in and buggers you drying towels, Autosmart Reglaze is where it's at
> 
> No silicone and doesn't last too long
> 
> I can demo this next time you are up if you would like :lol:


oh good - more stuff needed.... will try sheeting and leaf blower instead then :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> remember the Dulux reflective paint for the walls - twice as reflective as standard white. Ideal for spaces where you want max light etc


Mr L200 Steve has already alerted me to this, but until i get the joints scrimmed and plastered ill just be playing with the boggo Dulux white i think.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> thanks Alan - Right now I'm in a bit of flux - re-examining my detailing approach TBH. Will be selling loads more stuff for sure...


What again! :lol:



Bigpikle said:


> I could do with a QD for drying time, but maybe L-T is the least likely to interfere with durability? What do you think?


I think most of the traditional QD's are gone within a week or so and agree LT probably won't interefere with the durability. However, have you tried just 'pat' drying? With a good beading/sheating wax and a final rinse using an open hose there shouldn't be much water left to dry!

Alan W

Edit: Just noticed Jon's post about LT, so forget that!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

If you have a car in good nick with an LSP on you really shouldn't need a product with a drying towl as you say Alan, 

Sheet it off then pick up the little water that may be left in the creases, job's a gud'un


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Damon very nice thread u jammy git!! Im gonna have to swindle an invite over to see this garage looks like a good night was had!!!! (hint hint Jon!!!)))))


We'll sort a Garage exchange visit next year if you want Ronnie


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks like fun was had :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Great refections there lads great work.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Epoch said:


> We'll sort a Garage exchange visit next year if you want Ronnie


sounds good!!! so when some of u guys gonna come over here for a wee road trip?!


----------



## sweetlou (Aug 16, 2008)

lol, fun read. Sounds like a day well spent:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

sweetlou said:


> lol, fun read. Sounds like a day well spent:thumb:


 wish it was a day - all we had was 4 hours after work!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> sounds good!!! so when some of u guys gonna come over here for a wee road trip?!


When do you want us Ronnie


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> sounds good!!! so when some of u guys gonna come over here for a wee road trip?!





ads2k said:


> When do you want us Ronnie


Sounds like we should call it a Dodo meet, they'll be all the usual suspects 

We'll get it sorted for earlier next year, I would love to come over.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Sounds like we should call it a Dodo meet, they'll be all the usual suspects
> 
> We'll get it sorted for earlier next year, I would love to come over.


no worries I have a few spare rooms and the rent is cheap!! would be a laugh If u do drop me a line!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I'm up for it :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

QUICK UPDATE:

after some lovely weather this week I thought I'd post up how this stuff is doing with the winter weather. Had some heavy sleet in Somerset on Tuesday so watched this 

As you can see, there is no difference between how the 3 are performing and beading etc after a couple of weeks - as you hope at these prices :lol: The car was washed a few days before but had done about 200 miles since then so picked up a little dirt....


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

See what fun playing with waxes can be

Very profesional videa too Damon


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cheers - have to do something when its too wet and cold to go outside on a day off :lol:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Shiny things good mmmm


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great video Damon! Interesting to see that there's no difference between the waxes, yet! :lol:

Would be great if you could provide a similar video update in another couple of weeks to see how the durabilty compares then. :thumb:

That is if you can refrain from 'topping' them that long! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great read there, like the video, the sleet is not staying on the bonnet at all. :thumb:


----------



## sweetlou (Aug 16, 2008)

looking forward to durability updates. I just received some fk1000p, so i wonder how sn or some other wax would look over that for added durability. (i recall you being a 1000p fan if im not mistaken)


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

sweetlou said:


> looking forward to durability updates. I just received some fk1000p, so i wonder how sn or some other wax would look over that for added durability. (i recall you being a 1000p fan if im not mistaken)


I have so far resisted topping it with anything other than Z-8 and recently FK425. Both worked well and the Z-8 amped up the gloss a little as well :thumb:

If I was looking for added durability I would simply add another layer as its such an easy product to use. I hope the weather this weekend will be better and I might get a chance to put the 2685 Pink Wax on a few panels as a comparison, but I might run out of time first....


----------

